# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef - Fábio Vasconcelos

## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Vim postar o setup ainda não definitivo do meu aquario. 

Aquário - 200cm x 70cm x 70cm

Sump - 140cm x 50cm x 40cm

Escumador - Aquamedic Shorty 5000

Circulação - 2 x 1262 Eheim + 2 x 1260 Eheim + (1 bombas Eheim que não sei a referencia)

Iluminação - 3 x 250W HQI 10000K + 4 x 9w PC + 4 x 56W T5 Actinicas

Aquecimento - 2 x 300W Tetra

Bomba Retorno - 1262 Eheim

Reposição - Depósito com água de osmose com capacidade para 84l

Osmose - Não sei a marca, mas só terá 3 estágios.

Ozonizador- Aquamedic C200

Filtro UV- Lampada de 9W, acho que não esta adequado ao aquario, mas ao menos tenho. (não uso)

Rocha Viva- 115kg (depende do que usar para layout)

Areão- Aragonite sugarsize

Esgoto, para facilitar as trocas de agua.

Criticas ou sugestões são benvindas.

A montagem foi iniciada na quinta-feira. Quando tiver pronto coloco fotos.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Fabio
Porque optaste por meter dessas bombas no teu aquario, isso sao bombas que se utiliza mais de retorno e nao fica muito bonito essas bombas.
Abraços

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

As bombas não vão ficar dentro do aqua principal. Vao ficar dentro um compartimento da Sump.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Fabio
> Porque optaste por meter dessas bombas no teu aquario, isso sao bombas que se utiliza mais de retorno e nao fica muito bonito essas bombas.
> Abraços


Boas,
Talvez seja para colocar fora, com squid, ou fazer um close loop....digo eu  :Admirado:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Outro dia marcante na minha vida como aquariofilista!

Enchi o aquario! Ta quase tudo pronto!

Depois de muito esperar finalmente chegou o dia que tanto ansiava, encher o meu aquario!

Aqui fica a "central"


A ardua tarefa de colocar e alisar a areia


Uma tarefa ainda mais ardua... encher!


A continuação...


Atestado...


Quando tiver luz na Sump, coloco fotos da mesma.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ai essa "central"  :yb677:   Ficou aí um trabalho 5 estrelas... Também quero uma sump assim  :yb620:  

Esse aquário promete  :SbOk3:  

Vê lá se poes aqui fotos dum layout à maneira


Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Jorge Pacheco

Boas Fabio,

Está a ficar 5 estrelas!!!
Tive o prazer de ver esse aquário ao vivo, e é espetaculo.
Quando tiver com a rocha deve ficar fantastico.

Ate breve, Boa Sorte!

 :tutasla:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Ricardo, realmente esta muito bem pensada e construida, a "central" da um jeitao!
Amanha ja coloco a rocha depois ponho aqui fotos do layout!

Pedro, amanha coloco fotos e ja ves como fica  :SbClown:   E o teu? como anda nunca mais vi fotos dele!

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas,
> 
> Ricardo, realmente esta muito bem pensada e construida, a "central" da um jeitao!
> Amanha ja coloco a rocha depois ponho aqui fotos do layout!
> 
> Pedro, amanha coloco fotos e ja ves como fica  E o teu? como anda nunca mais vi fotos dele!
> 
> Abraços


Isso foi tudo feito pela SOHAL, não foi? 
Está realmente muito bom! 
Só agora é que reparei onde estão os tubos da bomba de retorno, também estão muito bem feitos. Isso promete  :Pracima:  

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Eu diria apenas, que estamos perante uma excelente qualidade de montagem.
Muito profissional  :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Esteticamente esse aquário está 5 estrelas, parabéns!

Agora em termos de circulação gostava de perceber o porquê de utilizar as bombas Eheim que consomem mais electricidade, aquecem mais e têm um débito bastante inferior às Stream? Mesmo com essas bombas diria que a circulação é muito pouca, não chegando a alcançar as 10x o volume do aquário.

Boa sorte

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Ricardo, yep a montagem ainda esta a ser feita pela Sohal, ainda não acabaram ainda falta bastantes coisas.




> Agora em termos de circulação gostava de perceber o porquê de utilizar as bombas Eheim que consomem mais electricidade, aquecem mais e têm um débito bastante inferior às Stream? Mesmo com essas bombas diria que a circulação é muito pouca, não chegando a alcançar as 10x o volume do aquário.


Ricardo R., tenho exactamente 10x o volume do meu aquario em circulação de agua, 3400l/h na bomba de retorno e 2 x 3400l/h na re-circulação.

Este aquario estava a funcionar com as mesmas bombas que esta a funcionar agora apenas estava com tubo a 20mm enquanto que agora sao de 25mm (acho eu) o que faz a diferença. Se é insuficiente ainda não sei não tenho corais não o posso dizer se esta ou não adequado.

Sei que o aquario era assim:



Na minha opinião estava com excelente aspecto, sem zonas mortas e com muita qualidade.

Mais tarde, poderei dizer se se adequa ou não...

Não tem streams, porque o dinheiro não nasce do nada  :yb665:  

Este material foi comprado em segunda mão, logo não tenho muita vontade em estar a gastar mais do que o estritamente necessario (pelo menos para ja)

Desde já estão todos convidados a vir visitar o aquario. Esperem é mais um pouco porque para já so irao ver Rocha e Agua  :yb624:   infelizmente  :Icon Cry:  

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Agora em termos de circulação gostava de perceber o porquê de  utilizar as bombas Eheim que consomem mais electricidade, aquecem mais e têm um débito bastante inferior às Stream?


Acho que aqui posso eu responder porque tenho igual  :SbClown:  

Não se vêem bombas, lá por termos menos 20000L/h de circulação em stream... temos 10000l/h dividido por 4 ou mais saídas com uma boa pressão, ou seja, temos corrente em mais pontos do aquário; e podemos colocar a tubagem de acordo com o nosso futuro layout. A única e possível desvantagem que vejo os close loop a perderem para as tunze é a corrente por pulsos... mas penso que com a divisão da corrente por mais saídas permite rentabilizar muito mais o movimento da água.

O duarte conceição é que pode dizer o que achou dos close loop made in Norte  :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraço,

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas!

Após muito trabalho a colocar as pedras no sitio, foi este o resultado, ainda não está finalizado, ainda falta alguma rocha, so não a trouxe porque tinham corais agarrados!



Sugestões?

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Se gostas dele assim deixa, vais ficar com muito espaço para os peixes nadarem, mas ao mesmo tempo penso que as rochas deveriam ter buracos no entrele elas pq a peixes que gostam de se esconder e mesmo para durmir, tendo as pedras muito juntas nao sei nao.
Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Epá vou ser sincero Fábio... não gostei! Acho que poderias comprar uns pedaços de rocha morta, daqueles grandes, para "trabalhar" esse layout.

Mas é apenas a minha opinião  :SbOk5:   Se gostares.. deixa estar  :Wink: 

Abraço,

----------


## Nuno Martins

Boas
Tu é que tens que gostar do teu aqua, na minha opinião fazia mais grutas
Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Devo confessar tambem que não gosto do layout. 

Aliás faz me lembrar um amigo que ja comprou uma boa quantidade de rocha e teve o cuidado de escolher as pedras mais pequeninas por lhe achar graça  :yb624:  

Vai ser complicado fazer um bom layout com elas (as do meu amigo)

----------


## Nuno Martins

Pode sempre colar as pedrinhas umas às outras para fazer umas maiores... (o amigo do Júlio) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Tou a ver que e geral...
Pah alguem que tenha jeito para isto que venha ca a casa lol please? :yb663:  

Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Eu te dava ajuda de boas vontade mas és de longue,mas concertesa que alguem do norte te vai dar ajuda nisso.
abraços boa sorte

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Fabio
Para um aqua tão bem conseguido tens que ter um "layout" porreiro.
Dá um olho no forum galeria e vê em aquarios. Lá há bastantes aquas com "layouts" muito bem feitos.
Não faças o mesmo erro que o amigo do Julio que comprou rochas pequeninas por serem giras.
Eu fiz o mesmo erro e ainda fiz pior: colei-as todas com apoxi. Agora tenho um bloco massiço no aqua e não sei o que lhe fazer... :Admirado:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Tenho novidades, o aquario está totalmente pronto e a bombar!

Aqui ficam as fotos da Sump, muito bem conseguida e muito funcional! Parabens á Sohal pelo bom trabalho!

Aqui fica o lado direito da Sump:



Aqui fica o lado esquerdo da Sump:



Aqui fica o centro da Sump:



Já mudei de layout e sinceramente acho que agora acertei!  :yb624:   estou a ser um pouco convencido mas agora olho para la e gosto do que vejo!
Mais daqui a pouco ponho fotos!

Abraços

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas outra vez...

Aqui ficam as fotos (com pouca qualidade, mas é o que se arranja para já) do novo layout.















Não da para notar as entradas das rochas e das cavernas, mas acreditem que agora tem!
Digam o que pensam!

Cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Martins

Boas 
Ora aí está :Palmas:   parabéns tem tudo para ser um grande aquario :tutasla:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi
Tá bem conseguido mas, penso que esses blocos poderiam ser menos maciços, ou seja, mais espaços entre as rochas que os constituem para os peixes se poderem esconder e haver uma maior circulação entre as rochas.
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Desculpem a demora a responder, não tenho tido muito tempo ultimamente!
O layout tem 4/5 frinchas razoavelmente largas (da pra passar qualquer peixe) e tem varias frinchas mais pequenas para peixes mais pequenos.
Na minha opiniao esta bonito e acho que não vou alterar. O aquario fica muito diferente visto pela foto e visto ao vivo!

Desde ja, a quem estiver interessado a visitar o aquario, a porta esta sempre aberta!

Vou dando noticias sobre o desenvolvimento!

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Ha muito tempo que cá não vinha, portanto já tenho novidades  :Big Grin: 





A população ja vai em 10 peixitos e 3 camarões  :SbSourire2:  

2 Chromis viridis
1 Amphiprion ocellaris
1 Ecsenius bicolor
1 Salaria fasciatus
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
4 Zebrassoma flavescens

Ta a evoluir!

Abraço!

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Mais umas fotozinhas tiradas hoje!

Espero que apreciem!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

bonito layout :Pracima:   :Pracima:  com bastante espaço para os peixes

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Umas novas aquisições merecem novas fotos, aqui vão elas!

A população do aquário já vai com:

8 Chromis viridis
4 Pomacentrus moluccensis
1 Salaria fasciatus
3 Zebrassoma flavescens
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
1 Synchiropus splendidus (macho, estou a procura da sua amada)
1 Acanthurus leucosternon
1 Naso vlamingii

E ainda falta, da familia dos cirurgiões, um Acanthurus achilles, espero poder colocar um.

















Espero que gostem.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Nuno Martins

Parabéns está bastante giro, mas cuidado com essa população de peixes não achas que já são muitos...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Fábio,

O aquário está bonito e tem uma selecção de peixes interessante. Deixo apenas 2 notas:

- o Naso vlamingi vai ficar muito, muito grande, maior do que o teu aquário suporta. E é um peixe que cresce muito depressa, pelo que daqui a um 1 a 2 anos já não vai caber aí;
- não aconselharia colocares mais um Achilles. Já tens um Acanthurus (leucosternon) e os dois juntos no mesmo aquário...só se o aqua for enorme (e não apenas grande, como o teu). São ambos agressivos e gostam de ser o "alfa" do aquário.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Obrigado pelos elogios.

Antes de colocar o naso vlamingii, pensei bastante e procurei informação sobre o espaço mínimo que o peixe requer, e sempre encontrei que no mínimo são 600l, alguns menos mas pronto, não me parecia verdadeira a informação, ora bem o meu aquario tem cerca de 1000l, fui pela logica, necessita de 600l, tenho 1000l, sobra 400l e decidi arriscar. Sei que podem atingir 60cm, mas em aquário julgo que não atinja tanto.

Agora o achilles, é um dos peixes que mais gosto, sei que gosta de dominar, e para dominar ja tenho o leucosternon (o menino dos meus olhos :SbSourire2:  ), e como disse, espero poder colocar um, gosto muito de observar o comportamento dos meus peixes e até agora nunca vi agressividade, para alem de intra-grupo dos flavescens. Vamos andando e vamos vendo... Não tive qualquer problema ao adicionar o vlamingii, muito pouco agressivos, apenas exibiam aquelas cores fantasticas e padrões diferentes dos normais... um caso a aparte, o meu hepatus, onde tinha preto ficou amarelo, só vendo!
Resumindo apenas mostraram quem mandava.

Nuno, são muitos, mas acho que tenho um bom escumador, e isso aliado a boas trocas de agua, acho que consigo controlar tudo.

Cumprimentos e Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Fábio

O aquário está muito saudável, os meus parabéns.

Quando aos peixes acho que já passaste a muito a cota que podias ter, claro que cada cabeça sua sentença. Mas se fizerem bem as contas não devias ter tantos peixes

Tenta fazer desta maneira a conta

Aquário 1000L

1 Naso vlamingii 600L
Sobram 400L para os restantes peixes, achas que chega?

8 Chromis viridis 115x8=920L
4 Pomacentrus moluccensis 100Lx4=400L
1 Salaria fasciatus 115L
3 Zebrassoma flavescens 190Lx3=570L
1 Paracanthurus hepatus 265L
2 Amphiprion ocellaris 75Lx2=150L
1 Synchiropus splendidus 115L
1 Acanthurus leucosternon 380L

Temos um total de 3515L.

Sei que não fazemos as contas assim, mas era assim que deviam ser feitas.
Como disse no início, cada cabeça sua sentença.
Boa sorte.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu, por acaso, não acho que as contas devam ser feitas assim. É uma tese algo fundamentalista que, se seguida à risca, conduziria a que cada um de nós só tivesse 1 ou 2 peixes nos nossos aquários.

Enfim, as donzelas seriam bastante mais populares

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Pedro, como o Joao disse, acho que essa regra é demasiado exagerada, penso que até tu concordas com isso.

Peixes de grande porte concordo convosco e ja meti na cabeça que não ponho mais nenhum. Agora pequenos estava a contar por mais 2.

Enfim, vou monitorizando os valores da agua para ver se realmente posso.

Agora o que realmente falta neste aquario, sao mais corais duros que tem pouquissimos! lol nao se pode ter tudo ao mesmo tempo...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Claro que eu também não que devam ser assim feitas as contas... mas dá para ter uma ideia do quanto estamos a forçar o sistema e a stressar os peixes
A meu ver já tens 3 ou 4 peixes a mais

Quanto aos duros, em breve vou ter uma mudar.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Eu tenho noção disso, se alguma vez eu reparar que algo esta mal, se o sistema se torna instavel, mudo, e se tiver que retirar um peixe ou dois, falo-ei não quero que os animais que possuo, sofram com as minhas excentrecidades.

Agradeço a dica das mudas, mas para ja tou a poupar para um Canon 400D, a ver vamos se a consigo comprar depois do Natal, já agora conhecem alguma loja ou loja online que venda esta camara a um preço catita?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Agradeço a dica das mudas, mas para ja tou a poupar para um Canon 400D, a ver vamos se a consigo comprar depois do Natal, já agora conhecem alguma loja ou loja online que venda esta camara a um preço catita?


Em principio também irei adquirir essa máquina (ou a 350D), mas provávelmente só para o ano...quanto á loja: www.pixmania.pt

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Fantastico Fábio  :tutasla:  
O "layout" esta tambem muito bem feito bastante espaco para os peixes nadarem parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Ricardo, por acaso já tinha visto na pixmania e está com muito bom preço. Tambem ja vi na www.nomatica.pt mas já mais carito. E na FNAC tem alto preço para quem tem cartao FNAC so que continua a ser mais caro do que a pixmania, so que sei que na FNAC tem um optimo serviço pós-venda.

Roberto, obrigado pelos elogios. Espero que tudo continue no bom caminho.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Loja: www.ac-foto.de

----------


## Filipe Simões

Procura a maquina na http://www.dinamicahifi.com é lá que normalmente encontro tudo mais barato.

Parabens pelo aquario.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Não comprem nada na Pixmania. Os preços são de facto excelentes, mas se tiverem que accionar a garantia tem que enviar o material por correio para França com todos os incomodos que isso tem,fora os problemas que muitas vezes levantam com essa mesma garantia.

Quanto aos peixes, é obvio que já são peixes a mais. E ainda queres colocar mais...

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Depois do Natal, e depois de receber uma prendita de mim para mim  :Coradoeolhos:   aqui ficam alguns registos.


(Foto tirado pelo meu irmao, Diogo Vasconcelos)










(Foto tirado pelo meu irmao, Diogo Vasconcelos)



Espero que gostem, ainda estou muito verdinho no campo da fotografia, mas ao menos ja da para perceber o que esta nas fotos  :SbSourire:  

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Fabio! Tiveste uma nova maquina estou a ver :Vitoria:   (qual é?)
Parece haver boas evoluçaos, nota se na hystrix :Pracima:   Falta agora uma foto do geral.... :SbRequin2:  



ah ia me esquecer, PARABENS pelo a foto do chelmon, esta muito bonita :SbOk3:  
Abraços

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas fabio.
 A evolução continua magnifica...
 É sempre um prazer rever essa pequena piscina... esta a ficar um espectaculo.
 E as fotos estão realmente melhores, agora quem nunca viu o aqua já consegue apreciar toda a sua beleza, embora falte a geral das duas frentes.
 Abraço

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

David, a máquina é uma Canon EOS 400D.
Nota a evolução da Seriatopora caliendrum (não a histrix como tu referes)


(SETEMBRO)


(JANEIRO)

A foto do chelmon, foi o meu irmaozito de 16 anos, ele tem bastante jeito para a coisa!

Paulo, obrigado pelos comentários, sempre que quizeres ca vir, da-me um toque antes.

A evolução este ano vai ter que ser maior, ainda não coloquei o reactor de cálcio a funcionar...  :Admirado:  (os estágios lixam a vida a muita gente!)

Quanto as fotos das frentes, ainda não tirei uma que gostasse, mais tarde posto as duas, quando se esta longe de casa fica tudo mais dificil.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Então fica aqui as fotos das frentes do aquario, e mais alguns pormenores deste.











Cumprimentos e Abraço

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Fábio Vasconcelos meus Parabens belo AQUA que voce montou e

esta muito bonito mesmo é uma divisão de ambientes certo?

Não sei se voce teria ainda as fotos da montagem pois as suas

fotos não estão aparecendo la no inicio, somente o escrito, e pelo

que voce escreve la fiquei curioso em ver esta sua montagem sera que

voce ai teria estas fotos do inicio de sua montagem?

Eu gostaria de me inspirar de como voce fez este seu Paisagismo estas

duas montanhas e um vale no meio é parecido ao Aqua do Diogo Lopes

e o meu esta para ser montado e estou colhendo estas dicas que nos

ajuda e muito.

Abraços  :Palmas:   :tutasla:   :bompost:   :Pracima:   :yb677:   :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

As fotos do Fábio estão alojadas  na Megagaleria  (como por exemplo http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_4435_12.jpg )

Por isso nem sempre que vemos o tópico dele, podemos ver as fotos que ele colocou. Basta o Megagaleria estar fora da rede (OFF) que aparecem apenas os comentários no nosso fórum.

Pode ser que quando voltares a ver este tópico já possas visualizar as fotos.

A única maneira de as fotos aparecerem sempre é aloja-las na nossa galeria  :SbOk:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas!

É com imenso prazer que volto a escrever neste fórum.
Após uma grande fuga no aquário que me levou à desmotivação para continuar o hobby, e mudanças radicais na minha vida pessoal, volto de novo à carga, com a esperança de fazer mais e melhor!  :Pracima: 

Decidimos (envolve os meus pais, porque o aquário encontra-se na casa deles) voltar a montar o aquário.  :SbSourire: 

Ora bem, vai ser difícil, actualmente encontro-me a trabalhar em Dublin, mas a falta de um aquário levou a melhor e portanto tive que convencer os meus pais que aquele aquário é para estar cheio de peixinhos e coraizinhos. Pelo menos pelo Skype vou poder ver alguma coisa...  :Icon Cry: 

Espero que pelo menos atinja o que já teve... não tenho fotos aqui de como estava antes de o silicone rasgar numa das arestas do aquário. Pormenores à parte, foi um pesadelo, perder tantos seres vivos a que tinha muito carinho.

Ele nunca esteve desactivado, sempre teve com as bombas e escumador a funcionar, mas sem seres vivos.

Sendo assim, vou colocar algumas fotos de como se encontra agora, e vou tentar manter o tópico actualizado, dentro do possível.


Quadro eléctrico do aquário


Maioria do equipamento


Sump







O setup, não varia muito.

Aquário - 200cm x 70cm x 70cm

Sump - 140cm x 50cm x 40cm

Escumador - Aquamedic Shorty 5000

Circulação - 2 x 1262 Eheim + 2 x 1260 Eheim + (1 bombas Eheim que não sei a referencia)

Iluminação - 3 x 250W HQI 10000K + 4 x 9w PC + 4 x 56W T5 Actinicas

Aquecimento - 2 x 300W Tetra

Bomba Retorno - 1262 Eheim

Reposição - Depósito com água de osmose com capacidade para 84l

Osmose - 3 estágios.

Ozonizador- Aquamedic C200

Rocha Viva- Não sei ao certo, mas bastante menos do que tinha.

Areão- Aragonite sugarsize

Esgoto, para facilitar as trocas de agua.

Bem agora só resta esperar que os azares sejam poucos e que a sorte seja muita  :Coradoeolhos: 

Espero que sigam este tópico dando as vossas sugestões e criticas.

----------


## Diogo Vasconcelos

Boas, 
Como sabem o meu irmao esta para fora e quem esta a tomar conta do aquario sou eu.
O aquario ultimamente tem criado muita alga.



Eu ja fiz trocas de agua no total de 400l e ja diminui as horas de iluminacao e continuam as algas...
Alguem pode me dizer mais maneiras para MATA LAS :P

Abraço
Cump. Diogo Vasconcelos

----------


## Luis Santos

boas ,tens de fazer testes á agua para ver os parametros ,nomeadamente os nitratos e os fosfatos e se possivel tambem os silicatos.
Pelo que pude ver não tens seres vivos no aquario e se assim for podes fazer um apagão de 4 ou 5 dias tapando o aquario, de modo a que o aquario não apanhe luz nenhuma ,mesmo indirecta .:As algas vão enfraquecer devendo depois fazer uma tpa generosa (70%)e aproveitar essa agua para esfregar as rochas todas de modo a que não fique algas nenhumas agarrada.
Depois disto Se não tiveres vivos nenhuns liga só as 4 lampadas de 9w da calha para não voltar a acontecer o mesmo

----------


## Diogo Vasconcelos

> boas ,tens de fazer testes á agua para ver os parametros ,nomeadamente os nitratos e os fosfatos e se possivel tambem os silicatos.


Boas Luis

Eu ja fiz esses teste e tao todos a Zero...
E tenho seres vivos tenho 2 peixes e 1 coral. E estas algas apareceram a 2 semanas para ca...

Nao sei se fiz bem mas eu ja andei arrancar algas. ja tirei mtas mesmo...

Cumprimentos
Diogo Vasconcelos

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas Luis
> 
> Eu ja fiz esses teste e tao todos a Zero...
> E tenho seres vivos tenho 2 peixes e 1 coral. E estas algas apareceram a 2 semanas para ca...
> 
> Nao sei se fiz bem mas eu ja andei arrancar algas. ja tirei mtas mesmo...
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Diogo Vasconcelos


Boas diogo ,eu Passava os 2 peixes e o coral para a sump e fazia o que descrevi acima ,porque não é a arranca-las que vais lá .
Não sei qual é o fotoperiodo que estas a usar ,mas não justifica teres essa luz toda ligada ,dado que não tens corais ainda.
È normal ter algas no ciclo mas não dessa maneira .
E normal que os testes estejam a zero devido ás algas estarem a consumir os nutrientes todos,mas não quer dizer que eles não entrem no sistema por algum lado e continuem a alimerntar as algas.
Pondera comprar 2 salarias e dois ou 3 cirurgiões para depois começarem a controlar as algas

----------

